# Mysterious deaths



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had one molly and one platy die right after they have given birth in the last 10 days. My water is perfect. Plenty of hiding places. Could something else be going on?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You don't always see water problems, so a change won't hurt. But livebearer death during or just after giving birth is very common.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, that's sad. At least they will live on in their babies. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

